# looking for acoustic gigs in Barcelona



## isaactabor (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi!

Ive just moved over to Barcelona about three days ago with my acoustic guitar and am looking for some Irish pubs, small bars or venues and cafes to play acoustic gigs. Ive been playing in acoustic folk-rock, country, jazz and blues bands for the last 10 years and will be in the country till the end of the summer so am hoping to get some gigs while Im here.

If anyone could recommend some pubs or cafes that offer live music and might need some more entertainment that would be great!

If anyone would like to check out some of my music, please google Isaac Tabor and Jukebox Gypsy and click on the Myspace links (not being an Active Member I am not allowed to post URLs in this post yet). The recordings online are mostly originals, but I also play everything from Neil Young, Bob Dylan, Johnny Cash and Townes van Zandt to Nat King Cole, Louis Armstrong and everything in between. I also take audience requests.

Feel free to get in touch for any further information. 

Thanks,

Isaac


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

isaactabor said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ive just moved over to Barcelona about three days ago with my acoustic guitar and am looking for some Irish pubs, small bars or venues and cafes to play acoustic gigs. Ive been playing in acoustic folk-rock, country, jazz and blues bands for the last 10 years and will be in the country till the end of the summer so am hoping to get some gigs while Im here.
> 
> ...


welcome


all sounds great



please, however remember that if you wish to advertise your services you need to become a paid Premium Member


----------



## keith-1 (Nov 23, 2010)

hi Isaac

The michael Collins bar always have live music on and they will give you a slot, plus lots of musicians frequent there would be a good place to start .

keith


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Check your PM


----------

